# Mkiv rear bag options and rear suspension geometry.



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

So I've been trying to decide what to do for rear bags on my mkiv. I've read though most of the threads already in the air suspension forum, but haven't come to a conclusion as to what rear bag best suits a beam style rear suspension on a mkiv, mkiii, etc etc.

Sleeve type bags, such as airlift's tapered bags and the firestone bags seem to be more common but don't really seem like the best option. not to mention the outrageous price companies are adding to the price of the bag for the brackets(another topic, not important). it seems to me, that a double bellow bag would be the best option as far as the rear geometry of the mkiv is concerned due to the swinging, or arching motion the rear beam makes as it goes up and down. 

so with cutting, modifying, and price aside, which do you think is the best option, not just for longevity as people have been running firestone rears with no issues, for over all performance and design in relation to the way the suspension travels.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

SS5's + Dcups.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

Iku said:


> SS5's + Dcups.


Any explanation as to why? In your opinion?


----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

Iku said:


> SS5's + Dcups.


:thumbup:

Is great setup. Easy to install, smooth ride ( koni shocks ) goes low. :beer:

If you want some pic of ss5+dcups on MK4 let me know opcorn:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

EuroMike said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Is great setup. Easy to install, smooth ride ( koni shocks ) goes low. :beer:
> 
> If you want some pic of ss5+dcups on MK4 let me know opcorn:


Do you think they ride better on the mkiv platform than sleeve style? Post pics if you'd like. Everyone likes pictars.


----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is couple pic's of my last build ..


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been considering those over my sleeves for a while now.


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd like to know how you like the ride? Any modification needed to the cups to get lower? Or do the ss5s have plenty of travel?


----------



## BAGZ_N_TITTIEZ (Jan 15, 2013)

In my opinion, if we're just talking bags themselves, then slam specialties seem more durable in my opinion, and the double bellow design is a bit better when it comes to ride comfort.

That being said, I talked to Drew at Dorbitz Designs and he said slight modification might need to be done to fit the d cups properly and NOT rub at all.

With firestones, you don't have to worry about anything, just bolt right up and make sure the fitting is facing the correct way and you're good to go.

Ride may be "bouncy" when you're super low on firestones due to the design and you risk rubbing your fenders a bit more than you would with slam specialties and d cups, but if you're going for no modification and no problems they are perfect. :thumbup:

Firestones have proved they can take a beating on a mk4 and still work which was enough to make the decision for me. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

theguy831 said:


> Do you think they ride better on the mkiv platform than sleeve style? Post pics if you'd like. Everyone likes pictars.


Yes, the double bellow bags have proven to ride better. Honestly, I have nothing against the firestone sleeve bag, but it's not tapered like the 58130 AirLift rear bag or the BagYard rear bag. Therefore, I think the ride quality isn't nearly as good. 

If you're interested in running the SS series bags, you can use the IDF rear bag brackets as well. They're a nice solution and require very little work to install. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

ss-5 with the idf brackets.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

omeletduefromage said:


> ss-5 with the idf brackets.



agree but throw in a set of their drop plates with your order and you are good to go.


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

omeletduefromage said:


> ss-5 with the idf brackets.





toplessvw said:


> agree but throw in a set of their drop plates with your order and you are good to go.


This. end of thread :wave:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm currently running SS5's with D Cups. and I'll be switching to IDF Rear Brackets this weekend.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I'm a tard. 

I meant idf brackets before. Have them in my car.

With idf + ss5's there is still a fair amount of trimming required in the spring baskets and such but it's not bad.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

Iku said:


> Sorry I'm a tard.
> 
> I meant idf brackets before. Have them in my car.
> 
> With idf + ss5's there is still a fair amount of trimming required in the spring baskets and such but it's not bad.


 I am thinking about switching from firestones to idf cups and ss5's. anyone have any pictures of the trimming involved to install the ss5's?


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

the trimming needed is very minimal especially with an ss5 vs an ss6. I have to get under there tomorrow to rerun a line so ill take a pic when i get a chance. Literaly just take an angle grinder to the whole edge of the bracket and shave about 1/8" off all the way around.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

omeletduefromage said:


> the trimming needed is very minimal especially with an ss5 vs an ss6. I have to get under there tomorrow to rerun a line so ill take a pic when i get a chance. Literaly just take an angle grinder to the whole edge of the bracket and shave about 1/8" off all the way around.


 Ok thanks man. Really appreciate that


----------

